# Day One- Advice needed please :)



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Hello, 
My Fiance & I will be looking to start our journey at the end of year and are starting now to explore our options.
I will be the one who hopefully carries, but I don't have periods very often... in fact, only once every 3 or 4 months. 
In a previous relationship (straight relationship) I was referred to our local fertility clinic where tests were done with no explanation..this relationship broke down about 5 years ago and I am due to marry my girlfriend this year. We did not go any further at the clinic than initial testing and blood results all came back negative- it was a mystery it seems.
Now I start again, as we are both desperate for children with each other. I am not sure whether I could go down the NHS route because of my previous problems, or just to go private. Do the NHS make same sex couples feel welcome and comfortable compared to a private clinic? I am not interested in doing self insemination as I will need a lot of help to ovulate regulary... Why is everything so complicated! 
I live in Devon and I believe the closest clinic would be in Wales, but again any advice on this would be great..!

thanks in advance.. its just a case of getting the feelers out there and different peoples experiences.. 
Devon2014 x


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi 

My partner and I are currently going through NHS in Wales Fertility Institute. I will be carrying and it has taken us from June 2013 to get to where we are now.

In March I had to have a 7cm ovarian cyst removed and was then referred through GP for fertility treatment due to endometriosis and being same sex couple.

We were first called to Ebbw Vale hospital in September where the doctor gave us a very brief consultation asking little information. He made no reference to the criteria we had to meet, but told us to go on HFEA website.

We were then called to Cardiff in April 2014, getting the letter and information pack in March which outlines all criteria. We didn't meet BMI criteria and almost gave up to go private, however when we went in April, another doctor accepted us for funding as only just off BMI. 

We have also this Monday attended our mandatory counselling session to discuss how we feel using donor sperm and legalities.

The process has been fine up to now, they accept you as a couple regardless of same sex and given same criteria.. We're having a good experience, better than what we were thinking.

We are now on the waiting list for actual treatment to start in around 6 months which will be stimulated IUI 

Hope this has helped at all and any questions.. feel free to ask!  x


----------

